# NEW COMPANY "BLISS Ltd"



## BLISS Ltd (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Guys,
BLISS Ltd is a new company that is based on the Boardsports lifestyle. We cant wait to see what the future will bring and we hope we are here to stay. 

Please help us out by purchasing one of our shirts. All the profits will go back into making a better product and eventually our own boards. 

Shop- BLISS Ltd Fundraiser | Teespring

Follow us on Instagram @blissltd


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

These threads are always fun...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow how awesome a company trying to get into snowboarding when there already is a magazine that covers action sports named bliss. There was a company once called bliss in snowboarding. There is/was a chapstick company called bliss. So fucking original. Fuck off spammer your logo looks like a the Bonfire, Fuel, and Amp logo had a threeway and the baby grave created some genetic misfire that is your brand.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's not a good sign when you need to sell people generic t-shirts before you even have a snowboard company built.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bliss


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I just ordered shirts for everyone!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Bliss Labs? Oh I tell my GF.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BLISS Ltd said:


> BLISS Ltd is a new company that is based on the Boardsports lifestyle. We cant wait to see what the future will bring and we hope we are here to stay.
> 
> Please help us out by purchasing one of our shirts. All the profits will go back into making a better product and eventually our own boards.


Really...??? You are currently JUST ANOTHER T-SHIRT WANNABE...!!!

What makes you think you will succeed...???

The reality is, that unless you have something unique to offer, then you are just like every other wannabe out there that turns up here thinking they are gonna be the next big thing... Well the next big thing doesn't normally need to punt shit t-shirts on a forum. So i am guessing that you will fail very very quickly...

I mean, no introduction, no this is who we are, not even a proper website...

So i'll say it as i see it...

GO PLAY WITH THE BUSES... You will not do well here...


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL!!! The teespring account says 0 sold out of goal of 10.

If your goal is to only sell 10 shirts and say the profit margin on the shirt is 3.00$ this looks more like you are trying to have a cheeseburger and milkshake, not start a new company. 

What does baby blue T-shirt with a black flame have to do with snowboarding?

looks like a propane company to me?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like yet another company created by snowfairies, for snowfairies.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't worry man, I believe in you. Who wouldn't want to buy a baby blue shirt to support a company that offers or promises nothing? I could wear the shirt and tell everyone I sell propane and propane acessories. :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

racer357 said:


> What does baby blue T-shirt with a black flame have to do with snowboarding?


This always kills me... What does some logo have to do with the "boardsports lifestyle"?!? And why is it a lifestyle?

I try to snowboard more than 30 days a year, patrol, and try to get as many people into snowboarding as I can. But I certainly don't look like this:










I LOVE snowboarding, but it's not my lifestyle, or my identity.

And last rant of the day. WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THESE FUND ME BULLSHIT WEBSITES?!? Whatever happened to people taking a chance and making a product, then trying to sell it (vs. asking people to pay them in advance and THEN they'll make the product if/when they sell enough).

It's entrepreneurship for pussies!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tdn said:


> Don't worry man, I believe in you. Who wouldn't want to buy a baby blue shirt to support a company that offers or promises nothing? I could wear the shirt and tell everyone I sell propane and propane acessories. :thumbsup:












Probably my favorite TV character. After Rusty Shackleford of course...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I think more of these "start-ups" would do well to follow ETM's business model. "F you, I'm gonna build a bunch of rad boards I want to ride, maybe I'll make you some if I get time".


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I think more of these "start-ups" would do well to follow ETM's business model. "F you, I'm gonna build a bunch of rad boards I want to ride, maybe I'll make you some if I get time".


Yeah, I know I'd pay lots to get an ETM custom build, but they're hard to come by! Much better than the "here's some shit we decided to make to get rich without having to think about anything" business model.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, I know I'd pay lots to get an ETM custom build, but they're hard to come by! Much better than the "here's some shit we decided to make to get rich without having to think about anything" business model.


They are that hard to come by, he has made over a dozen and sold none...!!!

That is just mean...  But good business sense and he is not even doing that as a business...

Just goes to show that there is a market for new businesses just not the jumped up trashy wannabe's that do nothing... 

On a slightly different note, i do understand the pre funding shit, some things just need it, i know you can do that without, but then you are giving away shit loads of your company at the same time, i have used kickstarter to buy a few things and have never been disappointed... Some though i do stay well clear off... You can normally tell if they are gonna complete and deliver just from there attitude at the start...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

:storm: Come to me with a business model and a hard good that will change the industry and we will talk...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the whole "I'm gonna build some boards" business model pretty much sucks ass. :laugh:

Do you have any experience building and/or designing boards? If you don't are you going to be employing and/or being advised by someone who does?

If the answer to both is no, then you're sunk. If the answer is yes, then _maybe_ you have a chance to carve out a niche in the market.

I had to talk a buddy of mine down recently from this same thing. He wanted to build boards. I pointed out to him the fact that he had absolutely zero experience building or designing boards and quite simply didn't know what the fuck he was getting himself into. Then I showed him that the snowboarding market is actually contracting rather than expanding and that more than a couple of pretty major brands and build houses have gone under or aren't doing very well. He was convinced he could carve out a niche as being a local guy and building boards for locals. I said, "Oh, you mean that niche that Never Summer has sealed up tighter than a drum?" That pretty much shut him down. :laugh:


----------

